#         ?
! , ,        ?   ,        40  ,    01.01  ?     ,   ,       ?

----------


## .

,    .     .          .
  40  , .
:       -  .   .

----------

> ! , ,        ?   ,        40  ,    01.01  ?     ,   ,       ?


       ,       (, )   ,     ()  . ( .249)

      40       ?
 , ,     ,           :Smilie: 

  :
     (, )               (),       (, )        .
....
               ,               .

 ,  ,         5  40 !

----------

> ,       (, )   ,     ()  . ( .249)
> 
>       40       ?
>  , ,     ,          
> 
>   :
>      (, )               (),       (, )        .
> ....
>                ,               .
> ...


40  -    ()  ; 5  -   .

----------

> 40  -    ()  ; 5  -   .


!!! !
..  1    5       .
  40     1     .

----------

> !!! !
> ..  1    5       .
>   40     1     .


.
  -      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,   ,       ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   ,       ,  ,  .


   !     ,       ,        ,      .        . 
,       ,   ,    (  ),  40 .,   01.03.21 . 30 . ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,      ,    ,     -    ,   .

----------

> ,      ,    ,     -    ,   .


,     ,   .
  -     ,        !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ,   .
>   -

----------

